# VA Monthly Outreach Program



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The VA Outreach will be in Angeles City every 2nd Thursday of the month starting July 10th in VFW Post 2485 from 9 AM – 1 PM. Olongapo City: Every 4th Thursday of the month in the RAO from 9 AM – 1 PM. See info below.

Thanks for the positive comments regarding VA Manila’s outreach program. Below is a list of the services we plan to provide. Please let us know what other topics/services you would like for us to address. 

Angeles VFW – 2nd Thursday of the Month
First program is scheduled July 10th. 
VA staff will arrive at 9:00 am and depart 1:00 pm. 
Staff attending include two Nurses, one MyHealtheVet/Ebenefits representative, Clinic Manager and RO Acting Service Mgr, VA Assistant Director and/or VA Director.
Will bring computers to access VA records. 
Services provided during the outreach include but are not limited to the following:

o Vaccinations to include: Flu, Pneumonia, TDAP (Tetanus, Diphtheria, Pertussis/Whooping Cough)

o Perform Vital Signs (Blood Pressure, Heart Rate, Temperature)

o Test blood sugar

o Discuss Laboratory Results

o Weight Management Education

o Health Education Materials

o Enroll Veterans in MyHealtheVet/EBenefits

o Check status of VA Pending Claims

o Educate Veterans about VA Manila Services 

What we need :
o Request private space to perform vitals and discuss medical concerns

o Request assistance promoting the event to Veterans in your area

Olongapo – RAO – 4th Thursday of the Month

· First program is scheduled July 24th. 

· VA staff will arrive at 9:00 am and depart 1:00 pm. 

· Staff attending include two Nurses, one MyHealtheVet/Ebenefits representative, Clinic Manager and RO Acting Service Mgr, VA Assistant Director and/or VA Director.

· Will bring computers to access VA records. 

· Services provided during the outreach include but are not limited to the following:

o Vaccinations to include: Flu, Pneumonia, TDAP (Tetanus, Diphtheria, Pertussis/Whooping Cough)

o Perform Vital Signs (Blood Pressure, Heart Rate, Temperature)

o Test blood sugar

o Discuss Laboratory Results

o Weight Management Education

o Health Education Materials

o Enroll Veterans in MyHealtheVet/EBenefits

o Check status of VA Pending Claims

o Educate Veterans about VA Manila Services 


What we need :
o Request private space to perform vitals and discuss medical concerns

o Request assistance promoting the event to Veterans in your area

VA Monthly Outreach Program | DAV 3 Philippines


----------

